# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software)  هل يمكن تفليش الهواتف .

## vebreur_nokia

سلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اما بعد 
هل يمكن تفليش الهواتف فقط ب كابل usb مربوط بالجهز الحاسوب و برنامج فلاش مثلا PHONIX  ام يجب توفر العلبة فلاش BOITEFLASH 
 و شكرا لكم

----------


## abousalma007

يمكن التفليش على كراك الفونيكس او كراك الانفينيتي عبر كابل اليوسبي دون بوكسات او علب التفليش

----------


## adilovan1407

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سامي محمد

_العلبة اضمن حبيبي لك الخيار _

----------


## yassin55

> يمكن التفليش على كراك الفونيكس او كراك الانفينيتي عبر كابل اليوسبي دون بوكسات او علب التفليش

 شكرا اخى   

> _العلبة اضمن حبيبي لك الخيار _

    شكرا اخى كما قال الاخوه فى السوال  الادوات هى مكمله لى بعض البوكسات فى الاول ثم يلى كراك الفونكس نسبه ان بوكس الفونكس غالى الثمن ولايباع فى الاسواق هو خاص بوكلاء نوكيا  وفى الكركات تعمل حسابك فى التعامل معها  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:   شكرا

----------

